# Take it or Leave it...



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

If you were sent to a secluded island and could only take 1 item with you... which of the following would you pick...?

1.  A book to read
2.  A phone

Once you answer... post 2 items for the next player to choose from


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

I would take my phone...

Would you take your pet or bed?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*I would take my dog...*
*
*
*Deodorant   or  Sun factor lotion *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Deodorant

Kettle or Battery pack


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Battery Pack*

*A voice recording of all your children 0r a picture of just your partner... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Picture of my Spouse


Food or Water


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Water

A book of inspirational philosophy, or a book of great poetry


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*The philosophy *

*A Dog or a cat  for company...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Dog

Matches or Lighter


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Lighter...*

*Is this Island deserted or just secluded ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Is this Island deserted or just secluded?*



Which one would your prefer @hollydolly 


Crossword  or Cards


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

Well..secluded would mean there's already things available for use.. so we might not need to take the basics..

Deserted may mean that's there's nothing there at all but sand and palm trees...  

I prefer secluded..  

*Crosswords..


For protection.. a Police Baton.. or  a Can of Mace... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Mace

Bottle of your favorite Wine, Or your Favorite Liqueur


----------

